# Agro Sun - Advice Needed



## Max (Sep 11, 2005)

An accquaintance agreed to sell me his 400W HPS.  He wasn't trying to rip me off, but he is a little scatterbrained, so he got confused about what kind of lamp it actually was.  It's a 400W MH and he threw in a MH bulb and an Agro Sun bulb.

Can I get away with using the Agro Sun on 12/12 during flowering instead of a true HPS?  Or, do I need to pony up for an HPS conversion bulb?  

It's a lot hotter than I realized it would be.  Looks like I'll have to follow GG's advice about ventilation.

Thanks, 
Max


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 11, 2005)

Max, I seen people vegg  and flower with mh before. I am sure you can use that, but I can't tell you what kind of results you will get. What color temperature is that bulb?


----------



## Max (Sep 11, 2005)

The Agrosun bulb is 2100K and around 40,000 lumens. 

It's a 360W EYE Sunlux Ultra Ace Retrofit HPS Lamp.  There's a little sticker on the bulb box that says "HPS conversion", but the tiny print on the bulb reads "AGROSUN - Agricultural Spectrum".  I'm beginning to think that this actually IS an HPS conversion bulb, but I'm getting confused by the "Agrosun" description.   A true HPS probably wouldn't be as high as 40,000 lumens though...

Thanks.


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 11, 2005)

Max, if it's 2100k, then thats what type of color temp hps has, so your fine use it. I have a 400watt hps that puts out 55,000k lumens.  Is that the bulb you have?


----------



## Max (Sep 11, 2005)

Cool.  Thanks a lot.  

No, that's not the exact one.  Here' are some pictures of the box and bulb.  Think maybe the bulb got switched into the wrong box?  Kinda confused.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 11, 2005)

Use it.
You'll be stoked with the results.
Ask him how old the bulb is.  They need to be replaced every year.


----------



## Max (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks, Ganja.  The bulb was used for nine weeks, non-stop.  Yeah, I'll go ahead and use it.  Very curious to see how long it will take for my plant to respond.


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2005)

Give them an oppurtunity to adjust to the increased light intensity before getting them real close MAX. Move them a bit closer day by day.


----------



## Max (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay, Hick.  Thanks again.  For now, 20" seems fine.  Maybe 19" tomorrow.


----------

